# My reply back from John Smith!!!!!



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Says " The current budget position of the NHS in Wales does not allow an increase in the number of cycles at current.

Whats the next step gals? xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have you signed the petition?

i think this is the only way forward now


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I have Kara, i am also doing my pwn petition jule emailed me it have lots of signatures but am currently getting more. x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great hun and hopefully with this we can pressuring them into changing things for everyone is wales


----------

